
Survey: What does it take to be a good data scientist? - mailpraj
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSewBPUgX-0hAn4LbDtN94I_Tvohrb6ha_AzBgBu3isBgtf_ag/viewform
======
mtmail
Last question 'City' only lists cities in India. That's surprising and might
anger people who filled out all the other questions. Please add "India" to the
title.

